# bookshelfs made from leftovers?. xover points?



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

Sooooo, its been a couple years since I've been on here, and it's been some time since I've really messed around with this stuff. The last setup in my car has been so satisfying I've never had to touch it. 
/tangent

I was figging through a box at home and found all my extra drivers I never used. 
1 pair peerless sls 8's
1 pair DIYMA custom dome mids. (dayton reference mids on crack)
1 pair dayton reference mids
1 pair seas 27tbfc/g

after searching and seeing sale prices for these, It seems i could only really profit a couple hundred bucks total for all this. 

so i figured, assuming I don't use the dayton's, that sounds like a pretty lovely set of 3 way bookshelfs. 

Anyone have any enclosure and xover point reccomendations?
I'm looking for the simplest and least component intensive xovers possible, so possibly some 1st order passives. and I don't really have the time nor facilities to experiment.


----------

